# Brute Force Fan help!!



## DMAXBRUTE31 (Apr 4, 2012)

Long story short sold my 2006 Brute 750 to a friend, now the fan doesn't work. He replaced the solenoid and still nothing. The overheat light will come on on the dash, but fan doesn't kick on. The fan isn't burned up because it will come on with direct power. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Circuit breaker, fan switch , or buss connector are the main culprits normally.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMAXBRUTE31 (Apr 4, 2012)

Right, he replaced the grey solenoid under the seat and nothing. I have never messed with the fan, what or where is the buss connector and fan switch. Or is the switch under the seat.


----------



## DMAXBRUTE31 (Apr 4, 2012)

Okay I know what the buss connector is, I'll have to go look at it.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Fan switch is in the radiator. Take the two connectors of the pins, jump them or touch them together. The fan should come on if you have 12 volts going to the switch. If it doesn't come on, and the circuit breaker is new, more than likely it will be the buss conn. right side of the frame taped up with the harness. Untape it and it will probably be burnt looking , or greenish looking . Let us know what you find


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMAXBRUTE31 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tip. I will try and head to his house today after work and see what I can do.


----------



## DMAXBRUTE31 (Apr 4, 2012)

Okay got the fan fixed. Now the 4WD will not engage, stays on 2WD on the screen. Unplugged the quick connect from the solenoid and starts flashing from 2WD to 4WD, does the 4WD run to the rear buss connector too.


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

when my 4wd wouldnt engage i removed my fuse box to see that all the wires were rotted away underneath it.. easy and quick to check so i'd look at those myself.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

the buss connector will mess with every electric powered system on the brutes, i know from experance i had all kinds of problems with mine ,fan,4wd,display,ing,lights, you name it an it would f up , replaced harrness with 07 harrness no more problems, the connector mod fixed it ,but i stripped the bike to install new frame,an plastics, an found a deal on an 07 harrness , so i installed it to get rid of the other 2 buss connectors


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

DMAXBRUTE31 said:


> Okay got the fan fixed. Now the 4WD will not engage, stays on 2WD on the screen. Unplugged the quick connect from the solenoid and starts flashing from 2WD to 4WD, does the 4WD run to the rear buss connector too.


Yes sir !


----------



## DMAXBRUTE31 (Apr 4, 2012)

Got the buss connector fix done. The 4wd still will not engage. I took the 4WD switch from my 09 and hooked it to this 06 and still nothing. Any suggestions?


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

you still have the speed sensior, (were you on a lift with the trans in gear an tires turning) an the kebc,( is it working properly)then the control box, are you getting any flashing lights


----------

